# Show Off Your Homemade Equiptment



## Nubz (Jul 27, 2009)

got the idea for this thread from a comment by Arcticsid in a post

so show off your homemade wine making equipment
doesn't matter what it was or how small of a piece it is I'm just curious what people have done or used

ill start 
this is my primary........ it is a 5 gallon food grade bucket that i poked a hole in the top of and use some hose from the sprayer we replaced on the sink this spring stuck in it going into a mason jar with water in it for an airlock(i like to keep it covered we have ants and flies around here in the summer time so i just take the top off once a day and stir it up good during the first week)
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=39&pictureid=225

this is my secondary........a 3 gallon water cooler jug with the rest of the sprayer hose and a little glass milk bottle wired on to the handle for my airlock
(i haven't gotten farther yet but I've tested using a turkey baster to empty the water from the bottle when i would need to rack it and i can get all the water out except a drizzle that doesn't amount to anything)
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=39&pictureid=238

so far I've spent nothing but time and around $9 or so on the carboy/water jug

my next idea is adding a spigot to the bucket to make racking simpler
already checked out the parts just haven't bought them yet or got the ambition to do it yet

why i did this all myself instead of buying it all is it made it more fun for me
especially when i showed it all to a friend and got nice comments on it

anyway have fun with this thread and like i said even if you've only make something tiny it doesn't matter post it and join in


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 27, 2009)

*Great*

This sounds like a great proposal (where I am living there is no access to wine making supplier, so I am always looking for alternative ways to accomplish things.

BTW - did you know that you have a bug on your name / address field?


----------



## Nubz (Jul 27, 2009)

BettyJ said:


> This sounds like a great proposal (where I am living there is no access to wine making supplier, so I am always looking for alternative ways to accomplish things.
> 
> BTW - did you know that you have a bug on your name / address field?


lol yes i know the bug is there 

very simple to do what i did and probably better ways to do it
but every thing except the 3 gallon water jug is stuff i had laying around


----------



## Wade E (Jul 27, 2009)

I havent made any wne stuff with the exception of my aspirator vacuum pump that I turned into a wine degasser and racking pump but I have made a few beer making tools. No pics today though as Im in bad shape from picking raspberries for about 3 1/2 hours and now my back and shoulders are feeling it.


----------



## Nubz (Jul 27, 2009)

post them when and if you want to wade wouldnt matter if it was beer stuff to me
im just interested in what people come up with

and about the berries
i spent a few hours picking blueberries(not all of them are quite ready yet but the birds are beating me to some of the better ones)and got some rasberries also
sort of funny we did the same thing today


----------



## Luc (Jul 28, 2009)

I have my DIY projects complete with step by step photo's on my web-log as they are a bit extensive to describe here. All can be done by anyone. No extensive materials/equipment needed. Just household stuff.

First is a bucket sieve:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/03/bouw-een-emmerzeef-building-bucket.html

Next is a coarse filter/sieve:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/03/grof-filter-zelfbouwen-build-your-own.html

I have several other comming up like and anti-foam waterlock, an aid for filling nylon stockings, a press made from buckets and some more.
All finished projects I am just lacking time to publish them. 

So act as a good winemaker and have patience.

Luc


----------



## Nubz (Aug 2, 2009)

thought this would get more replys 
lol


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

I trawl secondhand shops and the local ebay site for my stuff.. mostly second hand, that just needed a good clean, before putting to use.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is my Mash Lauter Tun.













Here is my Brew Sculpture.


----------



## Nubz (Aug 3, 2009)

do i dare ask what that is for Wade or is it beer related? lol


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

Nubz said:


> do i dare ask what that is for Wade or is it beer related? lol


Now that is BEER related. Its a all grain setup. Ita also a real cool looking one. 
Question is if Wade has made anything since it looks so clean.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2009)

Only 1 batch with the sculpture. I mentioned in a post above that one that the only home made equipment I have made was for beer. I am to busy with all the wine stuff right now but once that chills out a little i will be doing some more all grain. Im also looking at a 15 gallon brew pot from someone on the brewing forum as I always slip and do the boil over.


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

In about a week I will keg my 10 gallons of Chocolate Oatmeal Stout.. Hmm... a LIQUID breakfast drink


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2009)

That sounds so sweet and I dont mean as in sugar!


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2009)

When you get some time try it. Nothing like smelling the oatmeal in the mash... HMmmm......


----------



## Nubz (Aug 8, 2009)

chocolate oatmeal beer??


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2009)

Now Now... DON'T knock it until you TRIED it !
Chocolate Oatmeal Stout is a great beer  

You must be a Bud or Coors light kind of guy OR a non beer drinker.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree, there have been a few beers that I said sounded disgusting along with many many wines and most of them have surprised me. I thought wheat beer sounded natsy and now its my favorite beer!


----------



## Nubz (Aug 8, 2009)

Tom said:


> You must be a Bud or Coors light kind of guy OR a non beer drinker.



actually tom beer is my drink of choice mostly and yeah i like coors light BUT
i would have to say Guiness is one of my favorites

chocolate oatmeal just sounds odd to me
would most likely try it if i ever had the chance though


----------



## St Allie (Aug 8, 2009)

Nubz said:


> actually tom beer is my drink of choice mostly and yeah i like coors light BUT
> i would have to say Guiness is one of my favorites
> 
> chocolate oatmeal just sounds odd to me
> would most likely try it if i ever had the chance though



If you can buy it there.. try and get hold of a bottle of Fullers London Porter..

rich, dark and chocolate malt flavours.. you will love it.... alternatively a kilkenny ale is about the same price and richness of a guiness.

Allie


----------



## MJOl (Aug 17, 2009)

*Aspirator pumps?*



Wade E said:


> I havent made any wne stuff with the exception of my aspirator vacuum pump that I turned into a wine degasser and racking pump but I have made a few beer making tools. No pics today though as Im in bad shape from picking raspberries for about 3 1/2 hours and now my back and shoulders are feeling it.


Wade,
Is it your aspirator I saw on Fine Wines? The red one? I'm thinking of going this route - I've seen a few on ebay. Can you advise on what capacity or what specs I should be looking at? Is it okay to use these for racking wine, given what their previous lives may have entailed?> 
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2009)

Nubz said:


> actually tom beer is my drink of choice mostly and yeah i like coors light BUT
> i would have to say Guiness is one of my favorites
> chocolate oatmeal just sounds odd to me
> would most likely try it if i ever had the chance though


Some would say the same about Guiness  . That being said all our tastes are different. Thats why there are so many Beers and Wine. I wouldn't knock any beer just because it may sound or taste different.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2009)

Thats the one and I love it. As far as being usd for racking wine its fine as nothing contacts your wine besides your racking hoses. Nothing goes through the motor or anything like that. Its just a vacuum being pulled from 1 carboy to another and thats it.


----------



## MJOl (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Wade. BTW, What brand/model is yours?
Michael


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2009)

Its a CGI pump


----------



## MJOl (Aug 18, 2009)

Wade,
Will I be able to degass with the Shuco model? The gauge goes up to about 22". Is that sufficient? 
Thanks again!
Michael


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 18, 2009)

Tom said:


> Some would say the same about Guiness  . That being said all our tastes are different. Thats why there are so many Beers and Wine. I wouldn't knock any beer just because it may sound or taste different.


I wasn't knocking the beer just commenting that it was different and I have never tried any. I am willing to give it a try so expect company.


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG - that's a portable suction unit - used for medical purposes (I won't elaborate, but I was a respiratory therapist in another lifetime). Funny 

I bought a hand pump thingy for filtering wine from EC Kraus - it is identical to the pump devices used for bug spray (I would still have needed the filter device and pads).


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

This is the photo of the hand pump (although it doesn't look identical to the pic)

http://www.eckraus.com/WINEMAKING/Wine_Making_Equipment/Filtering_Systems/Page_1/FLT210.html

I am sure you could rig up something with coffee filters, etc to accomplish the same thing....


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

With the pump like mine all you do is buy a whole house filter that are sold at Walmart or Home Depot for about $25 and put it in between the 2 carboys or between the carboy and a bottle. Do not use carbon filters though as it will remove much flavor also. With te pump like mine you can rack from the floor up to so you dont have to pick up a full carbpy and thats important to me as I have a bad back.


----------



## MJOl (Aug 18, 2009)

I lost that Shuco pump on ebay, Wade! Somebody outbid me. There are others, so I'll keep trying!
Michael


----------



## Nubz (Aug 18, 2009)

Wade E said:


> With the pump like mine all you do is buy a whole house filter that are sold at Walmart or Home Depot for about $25 and put it in between the 2 carboys or between the carboy and a bottle. Do not use carbon filters though as it will remove much flavor also. With te pump like mine you can rack from the floor up to so you dont have to pick up a full carbpy and thats important to me as I have a bad back.



not only your back wade but also the problem with sloshing around and stirring up sediment which ive done and had to wait an extra week to rack cuz i saw so much new stuff floating around

with your pump the only thing you would have to move is the pump and the empty carboy 

anyways i like it looks like it works good


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

I ove it and with a Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler I could also bottle using it. It can do everything, rack up or down hill, degas, filter and bottle. Now if I can only think of a way for it to pick all my fruit Ill be in heaven!


----------



## Nubz (Aug 18, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Now if I can only think of a way for it to pick all my fruit Ill be in heaven!


well

you have kids you can teach to do that dont you?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

Please I cant even get them to emty the dishwasher!!!!!!!


----------

